# Epiphone Texan USA



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Built at the Bozeman Montana factory

Epiphone | Texan (USA)


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Apparently the excellente is supposed to Montana made too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Pretty cool. Sort of like a long scale J-45


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Gotta wonder if Framus knows about this. They had the 'Texan' name back in the 60's.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

blueshores_guy said:


> Gotta wonder if Framus knows about this. They had the 'Texan' name back in the 60's.


Epiphone made Texans back then and have made it in several different incarnations for many years since.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

$2,700 US ?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Wardo said:


> $2,700 US ?


Yup about 3300 cad according to long and mcquade 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Same price as the 2019 J-45 Standard. If it’s a mahogany AJ or a long-scale J-45 made right beside the Gibsons, then I guess that explains their price. I’ll reserve judgement until I get my hands on one, but Bozeman has been putting out some pretty sweet guitars for many years and I expect they’ll be trying to impress with these.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

silvertonebetty said:


> Yup about 3300 cad according to long and mcquade


Same price as a D18.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Wardo said:


> Same price as a D18.


Hard choice lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Made In USA at the Gibson factory it is no doubt an outstanding guitar, and I really like that they are doing it.
But selling their "second tier brand" for first line money seems a strange marketing move to me. I was expecting these to come in at a lower price point.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I would imagine the whole point of this is to bring out a "first tier" Epiphone. The Texan certainly has the heritage to be a guitar that can cross that barrier.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

aC2rs said:


> Made In USA at the Gibson factory it is no doubt an outstanding guitar, and I really like that they are doing it.
> But selling their "second tier brand" for first line money seems a strange marketing move to me. I was expecting these to come in at a lower price point.


Agree. It will be interesting to see what happens to this a couple years down the line. There are just so many excellent acoustics for a lot less than what they are asking for this Epiphone.


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

Wardo said:


> Same price as a D18.


I would go with a Martin D 18 or a Gibson Hummingbird,........... Modern Day Epiphone always says budget or alternative to me ,not that there's anything wrong with that, but makes no sense for Epiphone to already have an affordable Texan and a U.S. produced one as well. If i really wanted a U.S. made Texan i would search for a vintage one.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

This may just separate the peeps who by for the quality from those that buy for the name. It's out of my price range by a long way but if it was made by those guys it's going to be a nice guitar. I'll try one out if I see one for sure. I love trying shit I can't afford. Keeps me honest.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Larry said:


> I would go with a Martin D 18 or a Gibson Hummingbird,........... Modern Day Epiphone always says budget or alternative to me ,not that there's anything wrong with that, but makes no sense for Epiphone to already have an affordable Texan and a U.S. produced one as well. If i really wanted a U.S. made Texan i would search for a vintage one.


It makes no sense for Fender to already have an affordable Stratocaster and a U.S. produced one as well. Or does it? 

A vintage Texan would be cool, but I’m happy to see a high-quality version of an iconic guitar. Until I get one in my hands, I won’t really have an opinion about the price.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

It might be hard to resell one of those.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I never buy a piece of gear thinking about its resale value


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

jdto said:


> I never buy a piece of gear thinking about its resale value


Neither do I but I think moving a used Epiphone in that price range might be difficult.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jdto said:


> I never buy a piece of gear thinking about its resale value


Resale usually comes down to percentages in most cases. Where the percentage is higher, the initial cost is almost always higher and you lose more money even though the percentage is higher. 

i.e. $2000.00 @ 70%=$1400.00 (loss $600.00)
$1000.00 @ 50%=$500.00 (loss $500.00)


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Gonna be a collectors item.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Wardo said:


> Neither do I but I think moving a used Epiphone in that price range might be difficult.


No doubt, but if it turns out to be awesome and a keeper, then who cares? I’m not shopping for one, anyway. My new Halcyon should be finished soon!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

jdto said:


> No doubt, but if it turns out to be awesome and a keeper, then who cares? I’m not shopping for one, anyway. My new Halcyon should be finished soon!


My condo looks like a music store with guitars and amps all over the place; I hope to never buy another guitar in this lifetime although there’s a 54 reissue LP GT with P90s that I like and I’m starting to think that an SG would be cool to have .. lol


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Wardo said:


> My condo looks like a music store with guitars and amps all over the place; I hope to never buy another guitar in this lifetime although there’s a 54 reissue LP GT with P90s that I like and I’m starting to think that an SG would be cool to have .. lol


It’s a sickness LOL


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Wardo said:


> My condo looks like a music store with guitars and amps all over the place; I hope to never buy another guitar in this lifetime although there’s a 54 reissue LP GT with P90s that I like and I’m starting to think that an SG would be cool to have .. lol


You don’t have an SG?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Wardo said:


> My condo looks like a music store with guitars and amps all over the place; I hope to never buy another guitar in this lifetime although there’s a 54 reissue LP GT with P90s that I like and I’m starting to think that an SG would be cool to have .. lol


I think it's time you talked to a realtor. ^)@#


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> I think it's time you talked to a realtor. ^)@#



Then it’ll get worse and I’ll need an Econoline to lug amps and stuff around.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Wardo said:


> Then it’ll get worse and I’ll need an Econoline to lug amps and stuff around.


A couple of roadies should take care of that...


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

jdto said:


> A couple of roadies should take care of that...


I had a couple of them but the Ford Government canned the Work Release Program so the roadies and the bass player are no more... lol


----------

